# Sie schickten ihn zu einem Spezialisten



## Pitt

Hola:

Quisiera saber si la traducción es correcta:

_Sie schickten ihn zu einem Spezialisten >
Lo enviaron a un especialista._

Muchas gracias


----------



## Geviert

Sì, es correcta.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias! En este contexto tengo otra duda.
En mi opinión _a un especialista_ no es un complemento indirecto. 
¿Es _a un especialista_ un complemento de régimen?

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

Hola, la preposición "a" no siempre es un complemento indirecto, a pesar que lo parezca. Si se trata de un complemento directo, la preposición va cuando se trata de personas o animales (enviar algo/ enviar *a* alguien). Son casos especiales que siempre confunden. Aquí puedes ver los usos según los verbos. ¿por qué no te parece "a un especialista" un complemento indirecto?


----------



## Alemanita

Pero si se envía algo, generalmente se envía A un lugar, una dirección, un destinatario ... este A no tiene nade que ver con el hecho de que el especialista sea una persona, o sí? Podemos enviar _algo_ a casa, a la luna, _a alguien_ a freir espárragos,  al diablo...


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> Pero si se envía algo, generalmente se envía A un lugar, una dirección, un destinatario ... este A no tiene nade que ver con el hecho de que el especialista sea una persona, o sí? Podemos enviar _algo_ a casa, a la luna, _a alguien_ a freir espárragos, al diablo...


--
¿Qué piensas de: Envía los libros a Pepe a Barcelona y a Toni a Tarragona?


----------



## Captain Lars

¿Se puede decir "Se lo enviaron" para "Enviaron el libro a Pepe"? Entonces "a Pepe" debería ser un complemento indirecto.


----------



## Geviert

Alemanita said:


> Pero si se envía algo, generalmente se envía A un lugar, una dirección, un destinatario ... este A no tiene nade que ver con el hecho de que el especialista sea una persona, o sí? Podemos enviar _algo_ a casa, a la luna, _a alguien_ a freir espárragos,  al diablo...



Sì Alemanita, esperemos con paciencia la respuesta de Pitt para comprender dónde está la duda y por qué no lo considera un complemento indirecto. Para ser precisos, se trata de un complemento indirecto argumental *de transferencia* en cuanto designa el destinatario de una acción (el especialista) y la entidad transferida (él). Al mismo grupo pertenecen los verbos ceder, conceder, confiar, dar devolver, entregar, etc.


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Lo entiendo así:

_Lo enviaron *a un specialista* > Lo enviaron *a él*._

No estoy seguro, pero creo que *a un especialista / a él* es un complemento circunstancial.
En el ejemplo *a él *no puede ser un complemento indirecto.

Saludos


----------



## Captain Lars

Veo que has cambiado de opinión, cambiaste "complemento regido" con "complemento circunstancial".

Un complemento de régimen es un complemento imprescindible, es decir, la oración sería falsa sin él. Un complemento circunstancial es todo lo contrario, es prescindible.


----------



## Pitt

Hola de nuevo:

Entretanto lo veo así:

_Lo enviaron a un especialista > Se lo enviaron (a él)._
Lo = c. directo, a un especialista / Se = c. indirecto

¿Es correcto asií?


----------



## kunvla

Pitt said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> Entretanto lo veo así:
> 
> _Lo enviaron a un especialista > Se lo enviaron (a él)._
> Lo = c. directo, a un especialista / Se = c. indirecto
> 
> ¿Es correcto asií?


No lo podemos saber, ya que la frase es ambigua.
Pero a bote pronto; es un un complemento circunstancial.


Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Pitt said:


> Entretanto lo veo así:
> 
> _Lo enviaron a un especialista > Se lo enviaron (a él)._



Dein Ausgangssatz auf Deutsch war:

Sie schickten ihn zu einem Spezialisten.

Mittlerweile siehst du es so (dein obiger Satz ins Deutsche übersetzt):

_Sie schickten ihn zu einem Spezialisten > Sie schickten es/ihn ihm._ ?????


Es tut mir leid, da komme ich nicht mehr mit.


Dieses 'lo' bzw. 'ihn' kann sich auf einen Menschen oder eine Sache, Gegenstand beziehen: Hans oder den Apparat.

Enviaron a Juan al especialista.
Enviaron el aparato a un especialista.

Beides wird zu:
Lo enviaron a un especialista.

Wir verkürzen weiter:
Sie schickten ihn (Hans/den Apparat) ihm (dem Spezialisten).
Se (le, al especialista) lo (a Juan, el aparato) enviaron (a él, el especialista).

Tut mir leid, falls ich das Problem nicht erkannt habe. Ich trage bei, soweit meine Kenntnisse reichen.

Saludos.

*Nachtrag*: Auf Deutsch unterscheidet man natürlich zwischen Menschen schicken und Dinge schicken.
Sie schickten ihn (Hans) *zu* ihm (dem Spezialisten).
Sie schickten ihn (den Apparat) ihm (dem Spezialisten).
*
Auf Spanisch auch??*
Lo enviaron a él. (Lo enviaron donde él). > hablando de Juan
Se lo enviaron. > hablando del aparato

*Segunda modificación*:

Hablando de personas: se usa 'enviar' o 'mandar' si 'ordenamos que vaya'??


----------



## Pitt

Alemanita said:


> *Nachtrag*: Auf Deutsch unterscheidet man natürlich zwischen Menschen schicken und Dinge schicken.
> Sie schickten ihn (Hans) *zu* ihm (dem Spezialisten).
> Sie schickten ihn (den Apparat) ihm (dem Spezialisten).
> *
> Auf Spanisch auch??*
> Lo enviaron a él. (Lo enviaron donde él). > hablando de Juan
> Se lo enviaron. > hablando del aparato



Hallo Alemanita,

zunächst vielen Dank für Deine hilfreichen Bemühungen. Am besten fange ich nochmals von vorne an. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die deutsche und spanische Konstruktion übereinstimmen. Das Ausgangsbeispiel:

_Sie schickten ihn zu einem Spezialisten > Sie schickten ihn *zu ihm*.
Lo enviaron a un especialista > Lo enviaron *a él*._

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Satz *Lo enviaron a él* grammatikalisch richtig ist. In diesem Fall ist *a él* kein Dativ (complemento indirecto), sondern eine Umstandsbestimmung (complemento circunstancial).

Was meinst Du dazu?

Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo Pitt,

in Grammatik bin ich ganz schwach und kann deshalb dazu nichts Fundiertes sagen. Nur soviel: _a él_ kann man doch beliebig ersetzen durch _al quinto piso, a la estación, al consultorio_ ... und hier kann man immer fragen: *wohin* schickte man ihn? Antwort: zu ihm, in den 5. Stock, zum Bahnhof, in die Praxis, aber niemals *wem/an wen* schickte man ihn? Denn einen Menschen kann man doch nicht wie ein Päckchen verschicken sondern nur auffordern, irgendwohin zu gehen.

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, verhält es sich mMn mit Dingen ja anders. Zumindest auf Deutsch. Und das ist auch meine Frage, ob dieser Unterschied auf Spanisch auch besteht bzw. so wahrgenommen wird.

Die Frage bleibt spannend!


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias, Alemanita! A ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes. Otra vez el ejemplo:

_Enviaron *a Juan* a un especialista > *Lo* enviaron* a un especialista *> Lo enviaron *a él*._

Si estas frases son correctas creo que *a él* es un complemento circunstancial (no un complemento indirecto).   

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias, Alemanita! A ver qué dicen los hispanohablantes. Otra vez el ejemplo:
> 
> _Enviaron *a Juan* a un especialista > *Lo* enviaron* a un especialista *> Lo enviaron *a él*._
> 
> Si estas frases son correctas creo que *a él* es un complemento circunstancial (no un complemento indirecto).
> 
> Saludos


Enviaron a Juan a un especialista>Lo enviaron a un especialista.
Lo=Juan. Pero "un especialista" no se puede sustituir por "él". "Él" solamente serviría de sustituto de "al". Es decir: Enviaron a Juan al especialista>Lo enviaron al especialista>Lo enviaron a él.


----------



## Pitt

jordi picarol said:


> Enviaron a Juan a un especialista>Lo enviaron a un especialista.
> Lo=Juan. Pero "un especialista" no se puede sustituir por "él". "Él" solamente serviría de sustituto de "al". Es decir: Enviaron a Juan al especialista>Lo enviaron al especialista>Lo enviaron a él.



_Lo enviaron al especialista > Lo enviaron a él._
¿Es* a él *un complemento circunstancial?

_Lo enviaron a un especialista > Lo enviaron ????_
¿Cómo puedo sustituir *a un especialista*?
Quizás: _Lo enviaron *allí*_.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## jordi picarol

Pitt said:


> _Lo enviaron al especialista > Lo enviaron a él._
> ¿Es* a él *un complemento circunstancial?
> 
> _Lo enviaron a un especialista > Lo enviaron ????_
> ¿Cómo puedo sustituir *a un especialista*?
> Quizás: _Lo enviaron *allí*_.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Pues sí, lo enviaron allí. Pero has de tener en cuenta que estamos tratando de un caso hipotético, sin contexto. No se da en la realidad. Intenta imaginar un caso en el que se hable así. Un diálogo, por ejemplo. No lo encontrarás. La explicación es que especialista es un nombre, solo puede ser sustituido por un pronombre. En este caso sería el pronombre indeterminado "uno". De esa forma tu ejemplo quedaría: Lo enviaron a un especialista>Lo enviaron a UNO.


----------



## Alemanita

- Sabes, a Mercedes le descubrieron un cáncer de mama...
- Nooo, pero cómo, hay que mandarla a un especialista ...
- Sí, ya la mandaron allí, pero parece que es muy tarde ..


----------



## jordi picarol

Alemanita said:


> - Sabes, a Mercedes le descubrieron un cáncer de mama...
> - Nooo, pero cómo, hay que mandarla a un especialista ...
> - Sí, ya la mandaron allí, pero parece que es muy tarde ..


Lo siento Alemanita, ese "allí" no procede. La explicación es porque el nombre "especialista" solo se puede sustituir por un pronombre. "Allí" no lo es. Un especialista podríamos sustituirlo en todo caso por el pronombre indeterminado "uno". De esa manera tu ejemplo quedaría: Sí, ya la mandaron a uno, pero...


----------



## Alemanita

Ajá, gracias por la explicación.

Por lo tanto, no serían intercambiables, por ejemplo, un especialista o una clínica y Suecia (para poner un nombre de un país cualquiera, fantaseando que en Suecia se curan todos los tipos de cáncer ...). El nombre 'especialista' se sustituye por un pronombre, el nombre propio 'Suecia' no, ¿es así?


- Hay que mandarla a una clínica especializada ...
- Ya la mandaron a una, pero sin resultado.

- Hay que mandarla a Suecia, que allí curan todos los tipos de cáncer.
- Ya la mandaron allí, y volvió curada.

¿Así?

Y en el caso del Dr. Suárez, ¿cómo sería el asunto?

- Hay que mandarla al doctor Suárez.
- Ya la mandaron _______________


----------



## jordi picarol

Efectivamente, Suecia, como complemento circunstancial de lugar, se sustituye por un adverbio de lugar.  En el caso del doctor que se emplea el artículo contracto "al"= (a el)*, dices muy bien: Ya la mandaron. Y también podrías decir: Ya la mandaron a él. *(ojo, que este "a el" es solo una aclaración de la composición de la contracción)


----------



## Alemanita

Suecia es complemento circunstancial de lugar, se sustituye por un adverbio de lugar. Y en el caso de la Antártida, la India, los Países Bajos, el Reino Unido, la Santa Sede o el Congo, ¿se hace lo mismo?


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------

